# Cuda 14 or Lure 13.5



## Rumonthehorizen (Nov 20, 2015)

I am wanting to get into kayak fishing. I have been looking at kayaks for several weeks and think I have it narrowed down to a Cuda 14 of the Lure 13.5 but, I would like some advice from someone with experience. I'm 6'2" 240# and I am wanting a yak for fishing off-shore, in-shore, lakes and rivers. Two must is a good seat and I want to be able to stand in calm waters. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

If I were you I would look at the for sale section and buy the 2015 Propel that has been reduced to $2300. 

That's a very good price for a kayak, fish finder, and accessories. Trust me, you are going to spend that much!

Jackson makes a sweet kayak and I have heard good things about the Lure 13 but not enough specifics to help you out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

I had to make the same decision back in September. I ended up going with the lure 13.5 based on the sellers recommendation. It is heavy, but I have found I can still get it in the truck on my own.


----------

